# ISTP romance signs (teenager)



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently met this Istp and I really like her but her behaviour to me is puzzling at most. I just wanna know how istps show or hint that they might like somebody thanks guys. So far she's really just said things to me like I'll kill you if you etc. She consistently laughs at me misfortune and says she doesn't like me when really I haven't ever done anything to her. If you want to k ow any other things she has done towards me just ask haha but tbh I really.don't think she likes me at all, after all I only met her a few weeks back. Anyway any suggestions on what I should do or how istps hint about relationships would be nice thanks guys.


----------



## noblepups (Mar 28, 2014)

hmmmm... i've never met an istp girl. interesting. From my own perspective I would say that we don't really give hints. One of the major tell tell signs is if she wants to be around you alot. I can give you some tips to get her if you like her though. You can tell alot by how often she texts you, wants to talk to you. Personally i always found small misfortunes that happen to people to be hilarious depending on the situation. She probably at least considers you to be a friend though. What other things does she do?


----------



## noblepups (Mar 28, 2014)

oh, and if she plays mind games with you she doesn't like you


----------



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

Hahaha soz guys but yer i figured shes intj and after a while she agreed. Um yer anyway she does text me quite often now and we definitely are much closer.


----------

